# What do you look for in a boarding facility?



## Zexious

Firstly, I will say that I like the look of those photos. Those are some good ideas.

For myself...

The first thing that I look for when I look for a barn (this was especially important a few months ago, when I moved my horse to Texas), is a reputable trainer. Advancing my riding and showing is very important, so that's always the first thing. The next thing I look at are amenities--particularly arenas and jumps, as those are important for me, as well as the condition and safety of where my horse will be kept.

I personally prefer both an indoor and an outdoor arena, but I know that that isn't always feasible. In my case, I settled for just an outdoor, because the training/showing program was so pristine. I, personally, like Sandy Loam footing, and I got my preference there.
My horse also got the best of both worlds when it came to stabling. He is in a private box stall during the day (as it is so hot in TX!!) and is turned out at night with a few other horses that he gets along with nicely. I can't think of a living situation that makes me more happy xD

I have no preference about dog policy. I have a dog, but I never bring her... I will say, however, that I have seen dogs make a bad situation worse so that's something to consider. I do like to have both a lounge and a viewing area. My last barn had one, my current one has only a viewing area. I like pipe fencing.
In regards to turnout, I like a facility that doesn't just toss a horse in with the herd. I want them to cater to my horse--if he doesn't get along with one group, move him around until they find the idea situation.
I personally prefer bucketed water, because then you can monitor more effectively whether or not the horse is drinking.

I think an outdoor round pen is fine.

As far as a tack room, air conditioned isn't a huge deal to me. It does, however, need to be lockable.

Hope this helps!


----------



## thatkrayz

Oh wow. Let me wipe the drewl away. 

Ok, now I can focus!

My first stable experience was in MO, and I loved it. (Actually considering moving back, JUST for the barn.)

As far as arenas, I would prefer to have both. One, for the convenience in any weather, but also for the option of riding away from lessons/training. If I had to choose one of ther other, however, I would choose indoor. 

I don't mind dogs. And cats are a must have. _Behaved, _of course. I have German Shepard to deal with where I currently board that is a terror to the horses. 

I prefer pasture over stall boarding. By my mare is entirely too energetic and social for a box. I do, however, prefer an unrocky field, with a shed/run-in. I do like to see barns with at least 12x12 stalls though, with fresh clean bedding. Also, I prefer a barn with (level) concrete/asphalt isles. So much easier to clean, and just have to love the sound of the hooves against the pavement. <3 

A/C and heated tack room is a must. A community type tack room is fine with me, and an office/lounge seems to be a staple at most barns. However, I would't be so picky as to need a _viewing_ area. I can always stand outside and watch. 

I think I actually prefer the idea of "barn hours." I know I wouldn't want someone being in the barn, around my horse and tack, without surpervision. But, there are always exceptions, of course. 

I'm not picky about fencing. My mare deals with wooden and wire fencing right now. Just NO barbed-wire. 

A serious trainer would be something to consider. However, I will NOT board at a barn that would limit my training to lessons only. I'm an adult, and I feel that I should be able to utilize the arean/equipement for trianing whenever they are available. I hate barns that limit jumping to "surpervised" lessons only. If somene is a legal adult, they should be able to train when they wish. Also, I would never board at a barn that required their boarders participate in a training program.

I like the idea of barn owners who provide the option of being there for your horse if/when you can't make it. Lunging, riding, wormng, vet visits, farrier visits, ect...for a nominal fee, of course. 

Most importantly, I need a barn with a friendly atmosphere, that will actually get to know me/my horse, without the pressures of spending a boat load of money on extra add-ons. Those who pasture board should not be treated as less than thoose who pay more for a stall. Those kinds of barns drive me insane.


----------



## plomme

KayceeJo said:


> So, what do you like? What kind of arena- indoor or out? What kind of footing? Do you want your horses out in pasture with shelter access, or in a stall with turnout? What kind of stalls to you like? I have seen the mesh fronted stalls, and I really like them. I like the ventilation, and being able to see the horse without going into the stall. I would like a v-shaped drop down door on the front though, so they can put their heads out.


I prefer indoor arenas and never really use outdoor rings. If you have dressage riders there I think it's really important that at least one arena is a standard dressage ring size, even if you have to do it outdoors. I want my horse to be outside with shelter as much as possible during the day but inside at night or when it's just too hot or cold outside. And he needs to be able to go out alone or with one friend, not a group. 

Those mesh front stalls looks nice, but I don't know much about them. But I definitely like drop down doors - they make things much easier and I think they are safer than half doors. The stalls should have bars to hold blankets unless you have a blanket rack somewhere and probably even if you do. I don't want to have to store blankets in my locker or haul heavy winter turnouts all over the barn. 

One of the best things I've ever bought was a stall fan and I think every horse should have one - they help so much in the summer!



> What about a dog policy- yes or no? What about a lounge/viewing area?


I like having dogs around, but only spayed/neutered dogs and if any of them cause problems the barn owner should deal with it right away. I'm fine with people bringing their puppies to help make them barn-safe but you need to be smart about it and puppies running into arenas is definitely not okay. All of my experiences with dogs have been very positive though and I can imagine how quickly things can go wrong in other circumstances.

A lounge/viewing area is not that important to me because we have a great seating area in the arena itself. At the same time, if people want to socialize while watching rides they should do it in a lounge, not in the arena. It lets people watch rides without distracting riders or making them feel too watched.



> What kind of feed do you want available, and automatic waterers or bucketed water?


Hay at least 4x/day. Grain should be matched to the horse. In performance stables it is easy because everyone can pretty much eat the same thing. It is harder if you have a range of work habits, ages, etc. If I don't like the feed that's being fed I want to have the option of using my own. And of course supplements should be fed if provided. I like automatic waterers. 



> Round pen indoor or out? How big? I have a 60' right now and I love it- but I have thought of getting another, possibly smaller one.


I've never used a round pen so I have no idea.



> And tack rooms? Heated and a/c is a must here in Missouri. What do y'all think of this as a lockable tack place? Could have locker number and name plates on front, and have keys for it? Extra keys would kept at the barn incase yours were lost or forgotten.


Large, lockable tack lockers! And I want to be able to modify them - put up shelves, put the saddle rack where I want it, etc. The ones you posted look perfect. We have extreme temperatures were I live but there is no heating or air conditioning. The barn is insulated which helps regulate the temperature.

It would also be nice to offer storage for blankets, extra tack, etc.


----------



## plomme

Other things: I need someone who can be there for farrier, vet, etc. visits because I am almost always at work when they come. I would like routine vet care to be coordinated as much as possible to save on call fees and for all the horses to be on the same worming, vaccination, etc. schedule. I need blankets put on/taken off, I need someone to be able to deal with basic first aid and minor care - if my horse comes in with a gash I want that taken care of as soon as someone sees it. If my horse has an abscess and needs to be wrapped every day but I can't come someone should be able to do that. I need a barn owner who will know when to call the vet when I cannot be reached. Basically I need a barn that recognizes that as much as I would love to hang out with my horse all day, I can't, so we have to work as a team to take care of him and I will pay a lot of money and think you are just the greatest for that.


Also:
Indoor and outdoor wash stalls
Heating lamps in at least one grooming stall


----------



## KayceeJo

Thanks guys!! This has helped a ton!!! And yes- I will definitely always be around. I very well know my way around horses, I have a farrier right now that has agreed to take on more, but he also said he will not mind if somebody wants their own/or a different farrier. Same with my vet. 

Having an on-site trainer is something I am still working on. And I would not be apposed to the horse owner wanting to bring their own either. 

I do know for sure that I want to leave as many decisions up to the owner that I can (within reason, and as long as it is good for the horse). 

And about the barn hours, I am more than willing to do a night check, around midnight or 1am-ish, just to be sure everyone (humans and horses) are okay. Although I am considering making it a "gated" property, and only giving the code to boarders, and the vet, farrier, and trainers. Do you think that would be okay? I don't want it to seem to standoffish, but I also want it to be safe.


----------



## plomme

I think a gated property would be great!


----------



## KayceeJo

I really like these stall fans. Just not sure if they would be as good as a fan in every stall. The good thing about mesh front stalls is the ventilation. 











And for a gate...maybe something like this. Not to sure about the stone though. And would take out the cattle guard under the gate. Maybe an iron automatic gate, just haven't seen one I like yet. 










I think that Pinterest is my new best friend for building a boarding facility. So many ideas, pictures, and good thoughts.


----------



## IRaceBarrels

While I would love 14 by 26 foot stalls, grooms, and a swimming pool at the place I board I don't require it. There isn't anything nice like that around so I have to make do. But I still have a lot of requirements to put my horse somewhere.

The first is the general care. Is my horse on a set schedule. What quality and quantity of hay are they getting? The first barn I went to starved my horse and they wouldn't be fed until 10am because the BO would sleep in. Stalls wouldn't be cleaned every day and she put my horse out with the young horses when he was to have individual turn out. Not ok. Even though it was a beautiful stable.

Tack lockers. while it's not a deal breaker I prefer greatly individual lockers that I can lock. I don't like people touching my stuff. Ever. 

Stalls. They need to be at least 12x12. The fronts should be open so my horse can see she isn't alone. Matted, of course. With daily cleaning. 

Turn out. I like individual to keep my horse safer, plus I don't have to deal with other horses when I go to get her. They need to be huge. Small turn outs are a deal breaker. I ask a lot from my horse, she deserves to be able to run and eat grass. Not stand in mud. She also should be out as much as possible in the day. horses should live like horses.

Arena. There has to be an indoor. I live in Oregon. it rains all the time. It needs to be big enough that I can at least do a strong canter without dying. 

General rules. I won't stay at a place with hours. If I want to see my horse at 11pm I'm not going to wait until morning. It's normal for me to be at the barn past 9. I work all day and then ride for two hours. I also won't stay in a place with dogs or smoking. I hate dogs around my horse. I will purposely run them over if they bothering me in the arena. I last thing I need so your border collie play herd the horse while I ride. This is coming from a groomer that loves dogs and owns a border collie. Keep it at home or in the car.


----------



## Zexious

Tack lockers are nice, but why not just put a lock on your trunk?

I forgot to add how much I like fans. My guy has one in his stall.


----------



## Saddlebag

If the aisle is narrow, V doors can be a disadvantage. Not needed if the mesh is used. The mesh allows a horse to see what's going on without hold it's head in an unnatural position. My barn is two stalls, a 12 x 16 and a 16x16 and in bug season often all four horses shared the larger stall with enough room to move around.


----------



## darkiss4428

i love nice open large pastures im not really a stall person when my horses are in a stall i like a nice open stall with a single chest high door so my horse can look out and around i like clean walkways with nothing is the hall that dosent belong with a walk area at least 4 horses wide individual tack rooms large enough for what you need dogs... are iffy... ilove dogs but dont want them under the horses or barking at them for any reason covered arena witb fanns is the best but long as its sturdy place must have a arena and a round pen i also dont mind other animals long as its clean and i like for owners of the property to live on site plenybof acess to wash racks and a room to cool off in during the summer and i like wood fenceing never any barbed wire or eletric ropes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Incitatus32

I want my horses out as much as possible, 24/7 rain, shine or weather. So long as their health is good enough to do so. They're horses, not pampered babies haha. Though I do want the option of them to have a stall if they cannot be outside. Group turnout is a must. I prefer to ride outside but having an indoor arena would be nice sometimes (though i'm so used to not having one it feels strange to ride in one lol). Also a place that doesn't have strict rules. If I want to be out there at midnight I think as a paying client I have every right to do so, same goes for riding in feilds/areas (in example my current place lets me ride wherever and that includes the big field where the main herd is). I don't mind about dogs so long as their well behaved/kept out of the way. The way I look at it, if it gets kicked it'll learn a lesson. 

Also I want a BO who takes care of the horses and looks at them EVERY day. The places I see advertised have a special price where they give your horse a 'look over' once a day and imo that's ridiculous. You may not be able to look over every inch of a persons horse but a good BO is one who looks out for their charges. I also want one that will bring my horse up and doctor it if it needs it before calling me (if it's serious, if it's a few scratches/minor cuts I'll deal with it when I come out lol). Other than that I'm not to picky. I'll let the stalls go a bit dirty if the horse is only going to be in there a short while/it's going out in a bit so another couple of hours won't kill it. I love the pics by the way!!  Bit too fancy for my blood though, my horses would rip through those stalls in a heartbeat ;-)


----------



## tlkng1

I look first at condition of the horses and how the stalls are kept. By this I mean that if I walk into a barn and my eyes start to water due to the smell of ammonia and I peak inside a few stalls and they obviously haven't been cleaned recently (as in days), I will walk back out. I look to see if the majority of the horses are in good weight and look cared for. By this I mean I don't want to see every horse underweight with open wounds etc, understanding that a few may be underweight due to age, new horses coming in etc.

After condition of the stalls and horses, THEN I look at the overall situation. I live in Maryland so an indoor arena is obviously a must. How big is it? Large enough for several horses or is it going to be a one horse (so to speak) effort? Even a covered outdoor arena could suffice. Footing is negligible as long as it isn't something like stone dust only. Sand, a mix of sand/clay is acceptable as long as it is kept dragged and "fluffed on a regular (dragged at least every couple of days) basis. In an outdoor, how well does the arena drain water? Does it flood in the least little rain, turn into slop with no traction etc? An arena can be sloppy but if the footing is decent, other than getting splashed with mud, there is little danger to the horse slipping and/or falling.

Trails are nice but again, not a deal breaker..I don't go out on them on a regular basis as I have had horses that just weren't trail safe. 

I also look at the barn staff and other riders. Is the staff friendly or standoffish? While I don't need a chatty person, I want people to at least have some level of simple courtesy. Same with other riders. I don't need chatty but at least have the decency to have some manners and courtesy.

A trainer is good but I lump that in to the staff. Any barn I have been at always had instructors of some sort but there is and was the option to bring in your own trainer so that particular point isn't a deal breaker if I find barn I really like that may not have a specific trainer.

The barn I am at now is not the most updated and beautiful palace some of these places are. The place is 30 yrs old, but, they have an excellent staff and take excellent care of the horses. I have two indoor arenas, two large outdoor arenas and trails. Out of 14 barns in the area I looked at, both less expensive and more expensive then the one I am at as well as more "pretty" on the inside, I chose this place and will have been there for 11 years come November. Why? Staff, instructors and care of the animals. The place will never be featured in House (or Barn) Beautiful but it is kept in repair. W ehave a wash rack with hot and cold water, are allowed stall fans, horses have good turnout time, generally in groups but only with horses with which they get along and new horses are introduced to all potential paddock mates under strict supervision and first turnout in the full group is monitored by two people. We have a special quarantine paddock for those horses new in to use who are automatically quarantined for 14 days. These horses are taken into an area of the barn to stalls that are set up specifically as a quarantine area unless their medical history and history of locations is well known. For example, we have a sister barn about 5 miles away. A horse brought to our barn from that location is placed in a regular stall as their history and location was known (only for horses that have been at either barn for at least 6 months) but they are not turned out in group turnout until the 14 day "technical" quarantine has passed.


----------



## cebee

I prefer pasture board myself. Let them be horses. Trails are mandatory for me! ( our barn has trails, and there are others close by) Locking tack lockers are nice- no problems now with theft but when we had young girls boarding here, they tended to take what they needed .. so I keep mine locked. A bathroom!! DOnt laugh... the first 2 places we boarded did not have bathrooms... had to use the one at the owners house. Kind of awkward! Barn I am at now has an outhouse and hand sanitizer- not perfect but it works! 
No set hours. I like to be able to stop by whenever. Not that I do.. but I can!
I want a BO I can trust to call the vet if needed. Call me, let me know what is going on, but if I am at work, I cant just leave to decide if we need the vet to come. That is what I rely on the BO to know. ( daughters horse sand colicked. BO called, told me what was up... did I want a vet? I told her I trusted her to make the call... and she did. 
I dont want to be limited in who I can use as a trainer. I want to be able to bring in who ever I personally trust. Daughters new barn ( she moved away for grad school...) Has a trainer you HAVE to use. Daughter talked to her and says she knows more than the trainer. ( trainer agreed!) Sounds like they are willing to work with it... but usually want you to use their trainer. 
Love the mesh stalls. I would love that if my boy were indoors. The ventilation would be so much better!


----------



## fourleggedfriendly

A lot has already been touched on but I can add a few things...

A consistent feeding schedule, meaning feed hay/grain within a reasonable time frame each day. I also like the option of parking a trailer on site, either to be included with board or a small fee. 

Another thing is, we're all human and take vacations so a peace of mind that if you take vacation or have some other off site emergency that you have someone trusty and just as knowledgable about horses to fill in for you in your absence. 

I also like the option to get in on regular farm-wide vet and farrier schedulings. And if I'm not able to make it out due to work, that someone can be there to handle for me. 

Outdoor arena footing is important if there's no indoor arena since I'm in a wet area. It needs to drain properly and be safe to ride in year round. 

My mare is at the bottom of the herd and, while I don't expect her to be pacified, I'd like to know that she's not constantly being beaten up on and that there's flexibility in finding the right pasture mates for her. 

Having an on site trainer isn't important to me nor having a viewing room. Trails are a bonus and were a deciding factor in my current situation, but not a must. 

This is what comes to mind for now. Best of luck!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt

A few things that I like to look at, in particular:

- How clean and full are the waterers? 
- Pest maintenance, ie flies. You can walk into one barn and be bombarded by flies, and not at another
- Waste management (human and horse) 
- How is the arena kept? Is it dragged/harrowed daily? Watered? What's the footing like? 
- Access to amenities - i.e. can you ride out anywhere or are you stuck riding in circles in an arena?
- Trailer storage/parking


----------



## SammysMom

Wow, gorgeous tack box in that first post.

For me, there are some really important things, and the rest is way less important. My priorities:

*Pasture turnout with shade and enough space to play (not just a run, although an all-day access run _plus_ turnout would be nice )
*Social opportunities for my horse — doesn't need to be group turnout, but if not I want his turnout alongside other horses he can "talk to"
*A covered arena (here I need it in the rainy months, which is...like 8 of them. In a hot state, I'd want the shade)
*Somewhere to ride outdoors — trails are my top choice, but at least fields or enough property to wander around on

Bonuses:
*Tack lockers — trunks are ok, but lockers with saddle stands are so convenient, and it's nice to be able to organize your things. I use my tack locker at least as much as I use my makeup and hair supplies, and I wouldn't want to keep all my toiletries in a tub in the bathroom!
*An outdoor bathing area — nothing fancy, just a place to park my filthy boy where he can graze while I rinse him
* Seating or a comfy place to stand while I watch other people ride
* A clean, locking bathroom!


----------



## SammysMom

Oh, and "unnecessary but nice": 

*Trailer parking — I don't have a trailer, but others at my barn do and they really appreciate being able to leave their trucks and trailers
*Auto waterers — nice not to have to lug around heavy buckets and get wet when it's cold
*Cross and ground ties (somewhere to tack up and more than one so we're not fighting for the space)


----------



## KayceeJo

Thank you all for the ideas!! Keep em coming!! I know for me personally, I like my horses outside all the time. I have them running about 40 acres right now, but it is all cross fenced so I can rotate pastures (much easier on the grass). I have 3-sided run in sheds in every pasture, and water tanks in each as well. I like having stalls as an option, but only for vet care for my horses. They are outside rain or shine. Most of my mare will stand right outside the shed in the pouring rain because she loves it. 

And yes the arena would be worked daily. I am very picky about footing and how it looks and rides on. I have been in to many unworked/uncared for arenas, and I know what I want. 

A few things I think I have decided:
1. No barn hours. If any of you are anything like me, I need 24/7 access to my horses. 
2. I probably will have one dog on the property. My Hangin' Tree is very well trained. She does not mess with horses, ever. Period. She is one that will bark 2-3 times when somebody pulls in the drive, but will then leave them alone. She has done 'her job'. I like the companionship of her, and she is a very friendly dog. 
3. I am thinking that I will have many different kinds of feed available. I have my horses on Strategy and Omolene 200, but I know that everyone has a preference. If there is a boarder that is unsure of what to feed, I will decide (with the assistance of the owner and a vet). Of course based on breed, temperament, how much work the horse is doing, etc. This is also something I know a fair bit about as I was an equine feed sales rep for a few years. 


One more question for yall- how do you like your horses fed hay? I have always preferred them eating of the ground. Clean ground of course, not mud or anything. I have black stall mats down in the pens and I throw bales on them. I am not a huge fan of bale feeders, because I like my horses eating on the ground in a natural position. I am not worried about hay waste; there is always some wasted anyway. Eating on the ground gives them a chance to push it around and get what they want. 

Any other ideas?


----------



## KayceeJo

And yes- I already have a big gravel lot that trailers, trucks, etc. can be parked on. That is no problem!!


----------



## plomme

KayceeJo said:


> One more question for yall- how do you like your horses fed hay?


I agree with you - I only want hay fed on the ground.


----------



## tlkng1

One very critical thing I don't think anyone mentioned..a very secure feed storage area preferably with doors that securely latch and are secure from the houdini horse types out there. While escapes may not be extremely common, even once when they break into the feed room is more than too much.

Also, if allowing all manners of feed, again, secure containers that are well labeled, preferably with a perm marker.


----------



## cebee

Horses at my barn get round bales- personally I like that, as my guy is the bottom of the pecking order, and if it is getting near feeding time it seems like that is when he got picked on! They have 3 round bale feeders in our pasture so the horses can rotate and no one gets pushed aside. (when they were put back on round bales, eating off the ground, for a short spell, my daughters boy sand colicked... so that makes me nervoud!)
Ditto on having automatic waterers... we have them and its great. Love them. 
Also Ditto on trailer parking!


----------



## Incitatus32

As to your feed question I prefer hay and grain be fed from the ground if my horses are outside. It personally doesn't matter to me too much how nice the ground looks because I've yet to see one of mine get sick eating off of muddy ground! If anything I've seen a lumpy ground slow a fast horse who chokes because he bolts his food down enough to let it settle down the right pipe.  Round bales are nice but once they're out my gelding disappears into them and doesn't come out for days! Automatic waterers are a godsend! One thing I forgot to mention: I would love to see another boarding place care for the horse with special circumstances. My mare is older now and can't be outside 24/7. She's outside most of the times but when she wants in she needs in (or she busts down fences lol) especially in the winter. I like to keep her on outside board because that way she's out more, but it would be nice to see another place that would bring her in when she needs in and just charge me a stall fee, heck I'd even come out and muck it. I'm having a lot of trouble locating another barn that will do so. Just a thought!


----------



## KayceeJo

Incitatus- you would not have to worry about that. Every boarder horse that was on the property would be treated like my own, and I expect a lot for my horses. They are not massively spoiled, but the work hard enough during the day that they deserve to be taken care of. I don't want many horses boarded- maybe around 10 or so, because I have 5 of my own, and I will be the one doing the chores and looking after them, and I want to have enough time for individualized attention. (Example- if horses need brushed down after being out in the mud, I want to have plenty of time to do it instead of worrying about 50 more horses.)


----------



## Incitatus32

Can I come board with you? :lol: Or can you talk some sense to the people in my area? Because seriously, you're an awesome BO already! :wink:


----------



## stevenson

Those box stalls are nice. The tack sheds looked a tad small. Okay for a person with one horse. Are you allowing a multiple horse discount? here are some concerns..
1) open all hours .. will allow easier access for thieves. 
2) outside trainers.. conflicts with training times, complaints from the trainers or them telling you how to .. conflict with more than one outside trainer,, gossip .. drama..
3) outside trainers with poor ethics or inhumane methods.
4) Insurance liability. Proof of bonds or insurance from the outside trainer? 
5) pens with open stalls ? is there an option for this ? and size of outdoor pen. I like a min of 18 - 20 ft wide and 36 long with the first 12 ft being covered or an open stall. 
6) cleaning stalls/ amount of shavings or straw ? problems if a person wants straw bedding vs shavings ? or extra bedding ? 
7) locks on tack sheds.. make sure there is some master key in case of fire so if there is time to remove items it can be done. adn a clause about fires, and have bolt cutters.
8) locks on stalls.. allowed or not ? but add a clause of in case of fire, and have some good bolt cutters handy.
9) fire extinguishers ? 
10) outside dogs ... NO . to big of liability.
11) kids.. and supervision..needs addressed. 
12) no tying in barn ailse. period. have outside tie racks. 
13) no unsuperivsed turnouts of horses. dont turn the horse out in an arena and leave, dont leave a horse tied up in its stall etc. or left in a tie rack. 
14) Boarder meets their own Vet . You can get stuck with a Vet bill.. and better if they meet the farrier themselves. ( you wont have to hear it if there is a problem) and at some point there will be a problem. 
I never had an issue with giving a supplement that was supplied by the boarder, but if they constantly ran out, I would say no, you do it yourself. If they had wanted me to supply it, i would have increased the cost ( because thats pretty lazy to expect someone else to go the feed store ). Time = money . 
3)


----------



## KayceeJo

Stevenson- here are some thoughts:

About the hours- I have never had (nor anyone else that I have talked to) had a problem with thieves. That's one good thing about living in the country. My driveway is nearly 1/2 mile long, and everything from the main gate in is wired so hot that if someone throws a stick on my property I will have video evidence of it. I am not a paranoid freak, we just have a lot of good equipment and nice horses, and I don't want any problems. 

The trainers is one of my main problems. Not sure if I should hire my own, or let people choose. I don't want to force people to one trainer-just because I like him/her doesn't mean someone else will. And I wonder if there could be some kind of chart made to sign up for a 'lesson time' with a trainer? Or if that would even work. 

And pens with stalls- definitely yes. About the shavings/straw-either would be fine. Right now my horse stalls have both. Rubber mats on the bottom, then shavings, and straw on top. (I have a few picky horses, and straw is dirt cheap where I am.)

About the locks- on tack lockers, for sure. And I would just have the master or a second copy in case of emergency. On the stalls- I am not to sure. I don't want people messing with other's horses, but I don't think that I would have any problem keeping that straight. 

I agree with no tying in the barn isle, and the turnout of horses. And the boarder-meets-their-own-vet is a good idea to. Farrier as well. Also, I want the boarders to trust my vet and farrier on their own accord, instead of just taking my word for it.


----------



## amp23

Incitatus32 said:


> Can I come board with you? :lol: Or can you talk some sense to the people in my area? Because seriously, you're an awesome BO already! :wink:


I was just about to post this. We need some people like you down here!!


----------



## KayceeJo

Well yall need to come on over to Missouri and I'll show ya how its done haha I just know how I would want my horses to be treated, and that's how I would treat anyone's.


----------



## my2geldings

Cleanliness is a big one for me. How clean the facility is and how friendly the barn staff is. Another big thing is the fencing, what type and how well cared for the facility is. I would want to take a look and make sure clean water is something that is readily available to the horses. Arenas-they have to be in clean condition without any manure left behind.


----------



## stevenson

KCJo .. I would nix the outside trainers. I have seen it at large public boarding, and my o my
does the stuff hit the fans.. 

You could suggest boarders meet and use your Vet, but always have more than one Vet in case of emergencies, vacations, illness etc.. Vets have problems and family ! And you really dont want anyone bad mouthing your Vet or any Vet in the area. Word does spread that this barn or that barn said such and such.. 

Feeders.. you can get barrel feeders for the ground so they are not in teh dirt as much, or put down old stall mats and put the hay on those to prevent sand.


----------



## KayceeJo

My2Gelding- what kind of fencing do you prefer? I have some board and electric right now. What do ya'll like?

And Stevenson- I have rubber tubs that I feed grain in and I love em. I like the rubber mats to.


----------



## stevenson

I have pipe and tpost with hot wire.. I had board fences, but they did not last long, what they did eat the just pushed through even with hot wire on it. Cannot wait until I have all the pastures in Pipe..


----------



## iRide Ponies

I wouldn't put locks on stalls, what if there was a fire?


----------



## KayceeJo

I would love all pipe fencing. Don't have to worry about all the work with boards, keeping fencers going for the hot wire, and pipe has really low upkeep to. And it looks good to. 

And about the locks on the stalls- I am not really feeling that one either. It would be nice just for the security, but I think there are to many dangers.


----------

